
8-Bit Generation Documentary - cleverjake
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/3800
======
fallous
I hope this gets released. I worked for Eugene Jarvis (indirectly) and
certainly knew and appreciated a lot of the others in these snippets.

These were titans that saw an entire industry as it could be as opposed to the
"entrepreneurs" we see now that stand on the shoulders of giants and still
manage to only reach their navels.

~~~
skrebbel
> _These were titans that saw an entire industry as it could be as opposed to
> the "entrepreneurs" we see now that stand on the shoulders of giants and
> still manage to only reach their navels._

Do you really believe that, or are you just being melancholic? Every age has
their visionary genuis enterpreneurs en the small-scale incremental-evolution
enterpreneurs. The "enterpreneurs we see now" include people like Jason Fried,
Elon Musk and Daniel Ek. Yeah, and founders of the get-a-notification-when-
someone-unfollows-me-on-Twitter-app businesses, but people like that were
around in the eighties too - you just haven't heard of them.

And, really, there's nothing wrong with either.

------
owlmusic
As mentioned in the article, the music is well worth checking out for this
documentary (<http://zoeblade.bandcamp.com/album/8-bit-generation>). Lets hope
a completed film gets released.

~~~
ZoeB
Thank you!

~~~
barbs
Hey! I love your music! Don't suppose you have any idea what's going on with
this doco?

~~~
ZoeB
Thanks! I'm afraid I don't really know much more than anyone else here. I
could tell you anything you'd like to know about the soundtrack itself, but as
far as the rest of the film goes, I pretty much have just the trailers and
archive of the website to go on, the same as everyone else. Sorry I couldn't
be of more help!

------
binarycrusader
The last bit of news anyone has been able to find is related to a screening in
June 2012: <https://www.facebook.com/events/407114895977032/>

------
vanadium
Just checking out the trailers, it actually pains me to think that this series
might never see the light of release. Wow.

~~~
andreipop
Agreed. would happily put up money on kickstarter to see this funded to the
end.

------
ck2
They only finished making the first episode of six hours and there were a
dozen hours filmed/planned?

First episode is called "Insert Coin" _It's the premiere of the first episode
(the only one which is complete up to now) 45 min_ Shown Thursday, June 7,
2012 at 8pm

So they never finished it. Maybe ran out of money to produce it? Definitely
out of time by Feb 2012

World Premiere: Screening of the first episode "Insert Coin" of the brand new
documentary, 8-Bit Generation. Playing the Revolution“ with interviews with
veterans of the game industry (A Junk Food & BasicNet production / Written by
Tomaso Walliser Lorenzo Faggi / Directed by Davide Agosta / Special
consultants Massimo Temporelli, Bruno Grampa and Cecilia Botta).

    
    
       8bit Generation documentary series out in February 2012
       
       Junk Food, a "content for humans" production company, proudly announces 8bit Generation.
    
       This forthcoming 12 hours documentary series is divided in two main stories covering the birth of the personal computer and videogame era: each story will be 6 hours and 6 episodes long, starting from the mid 70's all the way through the 80's and the first 16bit machines.  
    
       With something like 50 (and more to be added) original and unreleased interviews to the fathers of the modern world, 8bit Generation is going to be, by far, the most complete, accurate and the biggest video product on retro gaming and retro computing for years to come.
    
       Interviews feature Apple founder Steve Wozniak, Commodore founder Jack Tramiel, Atari founder Nolan Bushnell, tv game inventor Ralph Baer and many others.
    
       8bit Generation is going to be released worldwide February 8th 2012 in DVD/BD format and in 5 (plus 1) different packages.
    
       Find out more information and news and watch video trailers at www.8bitgeneration.info where you can also pre order your favorite copy.  - Tomaso Walliser Junk Food C.E.O.
    
    
    

After digging around a bit, I found one of his domains still working
lostinfashion.it and it was renewed to 2013 recently - check the whois for
email and phone number

You can also get the "who we are" page to work in the archive if you change
the date [http://web-
beta.archive.org/web/20111128013424/http://www.8b...](http://web-
beta.archive.org/web/20111128013424/http://www.8bitgeneration.info/who)

All sorts of leads on the "who we are" page.

~~~
jeffool
I'm fairly certain the director has a LinkedIn profile that's updated. (There
are a few with the same name that aren't.) There's also a Twitter account with
that name, but it's been inactive for about a year. Any "web sleuth" with a
Linked In paid membership could toss him an email if they were so inclined.

I've asked two people on Twitter if they were the writers listed on the
Facebook ad. One Lorenzo Faggi replied no. Others with that name are rather
inactive. I'm still waiting on the presumed Tomaso Walliser to answer.

I'd love to know just how many were done, what became of them, and if they're
no longer interested in pursuing the project, if they would post the footage
they did film for the public to tinker with.

------
harel
Woz: "What about Apple Records"

Jobs: "They are a record company, we are a computer company"

Woz: "That all it takes?"

Jobs: "Yeah"

Someone should take a Delorean to 88, and play that bit to Steve a few years
back... I think he forgot.

~~~
highwind
We'd first need to somehow revive him before we can take him on a Delorean
ride.

~~~
hnal943
I don't think anyone suggested taking him along, but even so you could take
make pitstop in 2009 and pick him up if need be.

------
elmarks
Anyone interested in the early days of personal computers should check out
Triumph of the Nerds. It's many of the same people but interviewed 16 years
ago. Awesome stuff.

First Episode on YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFL9IyJ_qHk>

Wikipedia Page: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triumph_of_the_Nerds>

------
tibbon
I do hope Jason's able to find the crew that was working on this. Jason does
great work and I'd love to see their powers combined.

------
eatsleepdrink
very cool. i'd throw some money at it if it appeared on kickstarter.

------
boyter
This looks totally up my alley. I would have gladly paid for this had it been
available. Heck I just dropped some cash on the soundtrack album (and I seldom
pay for music) and its wonderful. Hopefully this hitting HN and the resulting
websites will get enough attention to finish this off.

------
cleverjake
I would gladly help fund this if money is at all an issue - based on that
trailer I think a lot of people would do the same.

------
jellygraph
Does anybody know the name of the song in the first trailer?

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_mnMRAcKDMw#)!

I have checked the page of Zoe Blade, but do not think the music is featured
on here list. thank you.

~~~
ZoeB
It's Ame Sakusan, from my (currently unreleased) album City Lights. You can
stream it from <https://soundcloud.com/zoeblade/ame-sakusan> if you'd like.

------
wbhart
Restricted access to this site by the uk porn filters. Is there something
dodgy about it (before I make a telephone call to confirm I am over 18).

~~~
_delirium
It's a legit site, and the linked post isn't dodgy at all. I'm guessing the
domain is on the filter list because textfiles.com hosts an archive of all
sorts of old BBS textfiles, some of which are probably erotic fiction (it's a
gigantic archive that includes a bit of nearly anything).

------
quattrofan
Want to see. I would pony some money up to help get it finished, whoever is
behind it should put it up on Kickstarter.

